# ACSI card wanted



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a 2012/3 unwanted ASCI card they might like to get rid of.

Dont need the book.
Cheers

Barry


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

ACSI is for 2012, 2013 is not out yet.

We won't be using our 2012 card if you want to PM me.

Regards.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

brandywine said:


> ACSI is for 2012, 2013 is not out yet.
> 
> We won't be using our 2012 card if you want to PM me.
> 
> Regards.


Not a good idea brandy

They are linked to you and not transferable


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I will have a 2012 available in January, otherwise buy one from Vicarious like I did a couple of weeks ago, only £13 you will save that in first few days!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Wupert said:


> brandywine said:
> 
> 
> > ACSI is for 2012, 2013 is not out yet.
> ...


Not linked to any one until filled in with there details.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought one from Bognor Mike for a small fee recently, and havn't used it, so not allocated. pm me -but will not be able to respond till next weekend.


----------

